

Demo: Flying with Mesosphere Marathon, MySQL, and Flocker - lewq
https://clusterhq.com/2015/08/28/flying-with-marathon/

======
lewq
Note that while the example uses the use-case of migrating from a local-
storage spinning disk to a local-storage SSD by using actual data copy,
flocker can also be used to manage attachments of volumes on EBS for
HA/failover of stateful containers.

